# jeep pump for f150



## willy8888 (Oct 17, 2004)

Ihave the following plow pump from a Willys Jeep: Hi-Lo-Jeep made by Monarch Road Machine Co. Can I use this or adapt this pump for a 1986 F150.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

I had one of those pumps on my '53 Willys. It's a great pump. Sure you could use it on your Ford. But you're going to have to fab your own mount for it. Do you already have an extra sheave (pulley) on the crank?

Jeff Pierce


----------



## willy8888 (Oct 17, 2004)

*jeep pump*



tvpierce said:


> I had one of those pumps on my '53 Willys. It's a great pump. Sure you could use it on your Ford. But you're going to have to fab your own mount for it. Do you already have an extra sheave (pulley) on the crank?
> 
> Jeff Pierce


Thanx I could fab a mount. The f150 I just bought for $500. it's in the shop being repaired. I will have to check on the extra pulley.


----------

